# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  المراة لا تحب صمت الرجل

## ملكة سبأ

عزيزتي


1- يعذب المرأة كثيرا صمت الرجل .
إنها لاتدري لماذا يصمت ..ذاك لأنها تصمت عندما تكون غاضبة أو محبطة أو حزينة .
مالا تعرفه المرأة عن الرجل 
هو أن الصمت هو الحالة الطبيعية لديه ، فهو يصمت لأنه ببساطة ليس لديه مايقوله وتحاول المرأة أن تستجره للكلام ، لأنها تعرف أنها إذا صمتت فهي تنتظر منه أن يسألها .. عن سر صمتها ..ثم تبدأ بالأسئلة التي يضيق بها الرجل ذرعا ..ويعتبرها تحقيقا . ويصاب بالحيرة أمامها لأنه ببساطة .. لايعرف ماذا يقول .
لذا فعلى حواء حينما يصمت وترغب في أن يتكلم ألا تلاحقه بالأسئلة وإنما تسترسل في الحديث عن موضوع يحبه ..بطريقة سلسة ناعمة .. وسوف يتجاوب معها .



2ـ تقدم المرأة الكثير للرجل ..وتصدم حينما تطلب منه شيئا ثم يصيح في وجهها أنه لايستطيع .. مع أنه طلب تافه جدا 
مالاتعرفه المرأة عن الرجل
هو أنه شديد التركيز فيما حوله وأي تشويش يثير أعصابه حتى وإن كان يحبها ...لذا فعليها أن تتجنب أن تطلب منه ماتريد حينما يكون منهمكا في أي شيء ..أي شيء .. حتى لو كان شيئا تافها في نظرها .

3ـ تنتظر المرأة من زوجها أن يكون فارسها الذي يحنو عليها ويرق لشكواها .. 
ولكنها تصدم حينما تشتكي له ..بأنه يقول الموضوع تافه ولا يستحق منك هذا القلق وتظنها لامبالاة منه بها.
ومالا تعرفه المرأة
هو أن الرجل يقدم لها مايحتاجه هو ظنا منه أنه حل سيريحها مثل مايريحه ..فهو يحتاج ممن حوله إلى الثقة بقدراته ..وقدرته على حل الصعاب .... وعند الرجال .. فمثل هذا الرد يعتبر منطقيا جدا ومطلوبا ..أنه يعني أنت قوي بما فيه الكفاية .. لتتجاوز هذا الأمر بسهولة ... ولكن المسكينة تغرق في حزنها وتتهمه باللامبالاة .

4- وإلحاقا بهذه النقطة فإن المرأة تستغرب من الرجل عصبيته وعدم تقديره لاهتمامها به 
وردوده الفظة على أسئلتها التي توحي بالقلق عليه . .إنها تحتاج الاهتمام والحنان ..وتظن أنه يحتاجه ..هو يحتاجه ولكن ليس بهذه الطريقة ،ويحتاج منها أكثر إلى أن تحسسها بثقتها ، وإكبارها وتقديرها .

5ـ تستغرب المرأة حينما تذهب مع زوجها للسوق أنه يصبح عصبيا ويستعجلها ..فيما تريد هي أن تختار على مهل ، وكثيرا ماينتهي التسوق بمشكلة .
مالا تعرفه المرأه 
هو أن التسوق ليس مشكلة عند الرجل ، بل المشكلة في أن الرجل يميل دائما إلى التركيز في نظراته .. تفكيره .. كلماته .
لذا يتعبه التشويش الموجود في السوق، كثرة البضائع والمحلات .. والبائعين فيما تستمتع المرأة بهذا التنوع وهي لاتفهم لم هو عصبي هكذا .
للمعلومية ، تستطيع المرأة أن تتحدث بالهاتف وهي تحمل طفلها وتراقب طبق العشاء على النار بكل يسر بينما يعتبر الرجل مثل هذا تعذيبا .

6ـ ماأن يبدي الرجل ملاحظته على المرأة في زيها ..طريقة كلامها .. حتى تبادر بالتغيير إرضاء له .. 
ولكن يحترق قلبها المسكينه حينما لاترى منه هذا التجاوب بل تراه عنيدا أحيانا في إجابتها لما تريده من تغيير المرأة ببساطة تسعى لأن ترضي زوجها .. أما هو فيعتبر محاولة التغيـير تحديا صارخا لشخصيته فيقاوم .
مالا تعرفه المرأة 
هو أن الرجل لابد من أن يحس بالقبول من المرأة ، إذا أحس بالقبول ارتاح كثيرا ولم تعد مسألة التغيـير حساسة بالنسبة له .

7ـ أحيانا تلاحظ المرأة .. رغم أنها لم تقصر في شيء أن الرجل صار عصبيا فظا سهل الاستـثارة ..
ينـتـظر حدوث أدنى مشكلة .. ليخرج من المنزل ... تغضب هي .. وبعد يومين .. يعود إلى وضعه الطبيعي .. وكأن شيئا لم يكن . تـنـتـظر منه أن يعتذر .. وهو لايفهم لماذا تعامله بهذه العجرفة ، مما يزيد الأمور سوءا .
مالا تعرفه المرأة عن الرجل 
هو أنه يصاب بدورة عاطفية .. هذه الدورة لابد منها وإلا اخـتـنـق حبا .. الرجل بعد فترة يحس بفقدان التوازن ..وبحاجة لأن يعيش مع نفسه فقط ... يدخل إلى أعماقه ويغلق عليه أبواب كهفه والويل لمن يقـترب .
وهذا سر المزاج العصبي وبعد أن تنتهي الدورة تستمر يومين أو ثلاثة على الأكثر ، يعود وكله حب وشوق إلى زوجته التي لايفهم لماذا هي عصبية غير لطيفة غالبا .. حينما يدخل الرجل كهفه تلا حقه المرأة تظن أنه غاضب منها .. وملاحقتها تزيده انسحابا

طبعا هذا الكلام لاينطبق على جميع الرجال وقد توجد بعضها في رجل ولا توجد في آخر.

منقول

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي
_مـــــــلوووكه_
ع الطرح الرووعه 
اهنئك ع حسن الاختيار
لاحرمنا جديدك 
بنتظاااار المزيييييييييد :wink: 
دمت برعاية المولى

----------


## ملكة سبأ

فرح تسلمي لي والله وتسلم لي هالطله 
شكرا لحضورك الغالي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## طيبه الروح

يسلمووو خيتووه على الموضوع

الرائعه والله يعطيكي العافيه تحياتي 

اليك طيبه الروح

----------


## ملوكة

تسلمي على الموضوووع دمتي لنا
     تحياتي    ملاكووو

----------


## hope

تسلمي حبيبتي على المعلومات 

بالتوفيق ..

تحياتي 
حووور ..

----------


## بسمات

مشكوووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## ام الحلوين

[IMG]http://img170.**************/img170/8966/post229341167776378ry9.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الأ عزاء : أخوي شبكة ـ طيبة الروح ـ ملوكة ـ حور العين ـ بسمات ـ ام الحلوين 
شكرا لإطلالتكم الرائعه   وحضوركم الكريم

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

** 
 
*المرأة لاتحب كثيراً صمت الرجل ..إنها لا تدري لماذا يصمت ..ذاك لأنها لا تصمت إلا عندما تكون غاضبة أو محبطة أو حزينة ..أما حينما ترتاح فهي تثرثر ...*

*مالا تعرفه المرأة عن الرجل .. هو أن الصمت هو الحالة الطبيعية لديه .. فهو يصمت لأنه ببساطة ليس لديه ما يقوله ...وتحاول المرأة أن تجره للكلام ..لأنها تعرف أنها إذا صمتت ..* 
*فهي تنتظر منه أن يسألها .. عن سر صمتها ..ثم تبدأ بالأسئلة التي يضيق بها الرجل ذرعاً .. ويعتبرها تحقيقاً ويصاب بالحيرة أمامها لأنه ببساطة ..لا يعرف ماذا يقول ..*
*لذا فعلى حواء حينما يصمت وترغب في أن يتكلم ..ألا تلاحقه بالأسئلة.. وإنما تسترسل في الحديث عن موضوع يحبه ..بطريقة سلسة ناعمة .. وسوف يتجاوب معها ...*
*2ـ تقدم المرأة الكثير للرجل.. وتصدم حينما تطلب منه شيئاً ثم يصيح في وجهها أنه لا يستطيع .. مع أنه طلب تافه جداً ...ما لا تعرفه المرأة عن الرجل هو أنه شديد التركيز فيما حوله ..وأي تشويش يثير أعصابه ..حتى وإن كان يحبها ...لذا فعليها أن تتجنب أن تطلب منه ما تريد حينما يكون منهمكاً في أي شيء ..أي شيء .. حتى لو كان شيئاً تافهاً في نظرها ...*
*3ـ تنتظر المرأة من زوجها أن يكون فارسها الذي يحنو عليها ويرق لشكواها .. ولكنها تصدم حينما تشتكي له .. بأنه يقول ( الموضوع تافه ولا يستحق منك هذا القلق ).. وتظنها لامبالاة منه بها . ومالا تعرفه المرأة هو أن الرجل يقدم لها ما يحتاجه هو ظناً منه أنه حل سيريحها مثل ما يريحه ..فهو يحتاج ممن حوله إلى الثقة بقدراته ..وقدرته على حل الصعاب ....وعند الرجال .. فمثل هذا الرد يعتبر منطقياً جداً ومطلوباً ..أنه يعني أنت قوي بما فيه الكفاية .. لتتجاوز هذا الأمر بسهولة ... ولكن المسكينة تغرق في حزنها وتتهمه باللامبالاة .......*
*4- وإلحاقاً بهذه النقطة فإن المرأة تستغرب من الرجل عصبيته وعدم تقديره لاهتمامها به ... وردوده الفظة على أسئلتها التي توحي بالقلق عليه . . إنها تحتاج الاهتمام والحنان ..وتظن أنه يحتاجه ..هو يحتاجه ولكن ليس بهذه الطريقة ... ويحتاج منها أكثر إلى أن تحسسها بثقتها .. وإكبارها وتقديرها ...* 
*5ـ تستغرب المرأة حينما تذهب مع زوجها للسوق حيث يصبح عصبياً ويستعجلها ..فيما تريد هي أن تختار على مهل ... وكثيرا ما ينتهي التسوق بمشكلة .. مالا تعرفه المرأة هو أن التسوق ليس مشكلة عند الرجل .. بل المشكلة في أن الرجل يميل دائماً إلى التركيز في نظراته .. تفكيره .. كلماته .. لذا يتعبه التشويش الموجود في السوق .. كثرة البضائع .. والمحلات .. والبائعين .. فيما تستمتع المرأة بهذا التنوع .. وهي لا تفهم لِمَ هو عصبي هكذا ( للمعلومية .. تستطيع المرأة أن تتحدث بالهاتف وهي تحمل طفلها .. وتراقب طبق العشاء على النار .. بكل يسر .. بينما يعتبر الرجل مثل هذا تعذيباً ) .*
*6ـ ما أن يبدي الرجل ملاحظته على المرأة في زيها ..طريقة كلامها .. حتى تبادر بالتغيير إرضاء له .. ولكن يحترق قلبها المسكينة حينما لا ترى منه هذا التجاوب .. بل تراه عنيداً أحياناً في إجابتها لما تريده من تغيير.*
*المرأة ببساطة تسعى لترضي زوجها .. أما هو فيعتبر محاولة التغيـير تحدياً صارخاً لشخصيته ..فيقاوم ..* 
*وأكبر خطا تقـترفه المتزوجات حديثا في حق أزواجهن هو أن تدخل بيت زوجها وفي رأسها فكرة ( سأغيره نحو الأفضل )* 
*ما لا تعرفه المرأة هو أن الرجل لابد من أن يحس بالقبول من المرأة ، إذا أحس بالقبول ارتاح كثيرا ولم تعد مسألة التغيـير حساسة بالنسبة له ...*
*بعدما تحسـس المرأة الرجل بالقبول ... تستطيع لفت انتباهه إلى ما تريد بغير النصح* 
*( أحبك كثيراً حينما تجلس بجانبي وأنا متضايقة )* 
*(أنت كبير في عيني وتكبر أكثر حينما تحتويني وأنا أشتكي لك )* 
*7ـ أحيانا تلاحظ المرأة .. رغم أنها لم تقصر في شيء .. إلا أن الرجل صار عصبياً فظاً سهل الاستـثارة .. ينـتـظر حدوث أدنى مشكلة .. ليخرج من المنزل ... تغضب هي .. وبعد يومين ..*
*يعود أبو الشباب إلى وضعه الطبيعي .. وكأن شيئاً لم يكن .. تـنـتـظر منه أن يعتذر .. وهو لا يفهم لماذا تعامله بهذه العجرفة ... مما يزيد الأمور سوءاً .* 
*مالا تعرفه المرأة عن الرجل هو أنه يصاب بدورة عاطفية شهرية .. هذه الدورة لابد منها وإلا اخـتـنـق حباً .. الرجل بعد فترة يحس بفقدان التوازن .. وبحاجة لأن يعيش مع نفسه فقط ... يدخل إلى أعماقه ويغلق عليه أبواب كهفه والويل لمن يقـترب .. وهذا سر المزاج العصبي ..*
*وبعد أن تنتهي الدورة تستمر يومين أو ثلاثة على الأكثر .. يعود وكله حب وشوق إلى زوجته التي لا يفهم لماذا هي عصبية غير لطيفة .*
*غالبا .. حينما يدخل الرجل كهفه تلاحقه المرأة تظن أنه غاضب منها .. وملاحقتها تزيده انسحاباًَ .. على المرأة أن تـترك الرجل براحته .. وتستقبل عودته إليها بحب وحنان ...لأنه كان بحاجة إلى هذه العزلة ..* 
*طبعاً هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على جميع الرجال*
*( حتى نخرج من فخ التعميم ).. وقد توجد بعضها في رجل ولا توجد في آخر...... والله يجعل أيامكم كلها فرح وسعادة ...*
*منقوووول*
*تحياااتي*
 :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طرح رائع ,,,*

*موفقة اختي الفراشة..*

*الله يعطيج العافية ..*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*تسلمييييييين*
*حبيبتي*
*شذى الزهراء*
*نورتي صفحتي*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## زهـور

*موضوع رائع*

*تسلمين خيتو الفراشه*

*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*مشكووووووووووورة*
*عزيزتي*
*زهووووووور*
*اطلالة جميلة منك*
*دمت بود*

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي الفراشه
ع الطرح الرااائع
يعطيك العااافيه 
وجعل الله ايامنا وايامكم سعاده
بنتظااار جديدك 
موفقه

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

تسلمييييييييين 
حبيبتي
فروووووووووحة
اسعدني تواصلك 
تحياااتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة ..

----------


## خانقة العبرة

هاذي المواضيع ولا بلاش تسلمين ياقلبي ع الموضوع مره حلو ع الاقل 
يفيد الي تكون على وجه زواج 
مع تحياتي 
خانقه العبرة

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*مشكووووور خي*
*شبكة الناصرة* 
*على التواصل والمرور*
*تحياااتي*



*تسلمين حبيبتي*
*خانقة العبرة*
*نورتي صفحتي*
*شكرا لتواجدك*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*مــوضوع غاية في الروعه*
*شكرا لك فراشة على الطرح*
*يعطيك العافية..وبانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*

----------


## تمثال أنسان

*فعلا الرجل بحر غامض .........وروعته بغموضه.
لكن أين الذي يفهم!!!!!*

*وألف شكر لك أختي الفراشه الحائره على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع*

*بما أنكم تكلمتم عن صفه من صفات الرجال التي تجهل معناها كثيرا من النساء.*

*لهذا لدي سؤال عن صفه عند بعض النساء* ....وهي
*لماذا دايم رأسها يابسة تحب العناد....هل من قصد أم غباء؟؟*

----------


## احساسي شاعري

مشكوره اختي على ها الموضوع الرائع
ويعطيك العافيه.

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

تسلمييييييييين عزيزتي
اميرة باحساسي
مشكورة على تواصلك
دمت بود

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

اختي فراشه
شكرا للموضوع وحسن الاختيار

واتمنا لكي التوفيق والسداد
تحياتي لكي 
وشكرا

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكراً لك اختي الفراشة على جهودك .
إختلفت العناوين للموضوع  لكنه نفس المضمون لذالك قمت بدمجهما لحتوائهما على ردود  المشرفين ا والأعضاء لكرام

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

تمثال انسان
يعطيك العافية اخي العزيز
على مرورك وتواصلك


اخي العزيز
كـــــــــــــــــــــميل
نورت صفحتي
شرفني حضورك
تحياااتي

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

يسلمووووووو
غاليتي
ملووووووكة
اسعدني تواجدك
حفظك اللة ورعاك

----------


## أمل الظهور

_بالفعل اكثر مايتعب اكثر النساء هو صمت الرجل_ 


_تسلمي خيه على الطرح_ 


_ربي يعطيك العافيه_

----------


## جنة الحسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو..

بنتظار جديدك ..

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*يسلموووو اختي*
*امل الظهور*
*اسعدني تواصلك وها الطلة*
*تحياااتي*



*جنة الحسين*
*مروركي شرف لي*
*دمت بود*

----------

